# gulf report 7-25(gopro vid)



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

crazy day, see my earlier post about almost getting killed. but nick managed a grouper and a snapper. enjoy the video. couple kings in the vid, a massive sheepshead, and a crazy spade that wouldnt leave the camera alone


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

damn i got to get me a gopro!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

cool video. ....dropping the camera on your fising line???? 
I really need to get on of the gopros for when I dont have my big camera!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Great vid, awesome soundtrack. I see a Gopro in the future


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

That lime green stealth is the ShizNit!!!!


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome son. It worked out pretty good. And huff, that lime green yak is freaking awesome in the video. I gotta het me one of those. Lol. But that mango colored is way cooler. I'll give you shout later and give you the details on what happened today. Hey Josh, I got a snapper, I got a snapper, I got a snapper hey hey hey hey!!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

watch in full screen and 720hd, looks awesome


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool! I haven't got the guts yet to drop my GoPro in the water...It stays strapped to my head. 

But after seeing this, that might change


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job man! Be glad it was a spade not a trigger, you might not have gotten it back!!!

Alex


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

enjoyed vid. nice underwater shots. I haven tried that with my gopro but will soon.:whistling: how deep were you on the underwater ?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was around 55-60feet


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

clear


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha, nice video. Must have been a lot of fun. Hard to believe few fish were caught with that massive amount of baitfish and the bigger fish swimming around. Too bad.
To everyone in here: GoPro is awesome. I have 2 now, starting to experiment with 3D. I have never been anything but 100% pleased with them. Always worked great. Just make sure you don't snap the plastic part which holds it shut.
Tight lines


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great vid. Just hang a couple circle hooks on the camera and it is a lure too!


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Full screen is way cool!!


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

what kind video recorder was that


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

its called a GoPro


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What do I need to do?*

I can't understand why I have so much trouble viewing these videos. It keeps topping to load more then starts, runs a few seonds and stops again--even on 360.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great post!! Thanks!!!!


----------

